# Moxon vise



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

I want to build a bench on bench wi/Moxon vise. I'm looking for a source of screws for the vise i found that Tools for Working Wood sells the hardware as a kit; Woodcraft sells Veneer press screws that would also work. Has anyone built a Moxon, and what did you use?


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Have you seen Benchcrafted's hardware? Expensive but the gold standard.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Shop Dad said:


> Have you seen Benchcrafted's hardware? Expensive but the gold standard.


That's the stuff sold at Tools for Working Wood. I normally ony buy stuff if I can touch it first; but i have always been impressed with the items I have bought thru TfWW and Lee Valley. I was confident that Benchcraft's kit was top shelf. I'm just not quite ready to part with that much money. I'm reviewing options.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

I think you can use a press screw like this (two of them). Haven't tried it though.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?...campaign=PLA&gclid=CNzQ1Pudma8CFeUEQAodO30X0g


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Here's one:

http://lumberjocks.com/BrandonW/blog/27082

And here's an interesting idea:
http://sandal-woodsblog.com/2011/07/22/a-mechanized-moxon-twin-drive-vise/

I say interesting but I don't like it... Chain would be a lot better I think.

Why do you want a moxon style as opposed to built-in twin screw?


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Shop Dad said:


> I think you can use a press screw like this (two of them). Haven't tried it though.
> 
> http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=1108&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=&utm_content=pla&utm_campaign=PLA&gclid=CNzQ1Pudma8CFeUEQAodO30X0g


Those look the same as the press screws I found at Woodcraft. A dollar cheaper. 

Thanks


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

firemedic said:


> Here's one:
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/BrandonW/blog/27082
> 
> ...


Tom,

The first one is similar to the article in Fine Woodworking's Work Bench Book. That' the one I've been leaning toward. 

I like the simplicity of the Moxon. I think that timing a chain drive twin screw might be problematic. 

I can't think why, but the Moxon would allow clamping a tapered work piece.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Wrangler said:


> I like the simplicity of the Moxon. I think that timing a chain drive twin screw might be problematic.


Yeah, the chain may be interesting to tweak. We both on the same page with Moxon being an auxiliary clamp that sits on and is clamped to the bench, right?





Wrangler said:


> I can't think why, but the Moxon would allow clamping a tapered work piece.


I've never seen it, but you're good enough with that stuff to design a twin screw to allow that!


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

firemedic said:


> Yeah, the chain may be interesting to tweak. We both on the same page with Moxon being an auxiliary clamp that sits on and is clamped to the bench, right?
> 
> I've never seen it, but you're good enough with that stuff to design a twin screw to allow that!


Yea, the plan is to have a vise to mount on the bench and raise the work when cuttin' dovetails.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

You're getting my wheels turning too. May need to build one of these at some point. Hope you post a build thread. Would love to see it. Could probably be used with a jig to sharpen hand saws too.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Shop Dad said:


> You're getting my wheels turning too. May need to build one of these at some point. Hope you post a build thread. Would love to see it. Could probably be used with a jig to sharpen hand saws too.


The saw vise is also on my long list. Now I'm gettin' by with my old worn out Atkins. I lined the jaws with leather to tighten it up and dampen vibration from the file. I just used it after modifying for the first time last week to sharpen my carcass saw. It actually worked well enough to reduce the need to build one.


----------



## HandToolGuy (Dec 10, 2011)

I built a Moxon style vice two years ago. Not very sophisticated, but it works amazingly well. I bought a wood threading kit from Amazon to thread the holes and the dowels. In the pics, it is wintering attached to a torsion box in my basement, but when things warm up it goes back to the workbench in my garage.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

HandToolGuy said:


> I built a Moxon style vice two years ago. Not very sophisticated, but it works amazingly well. I bought a wood threading kit from Amazon to thread the holes and the dowels. In the pics, it is wintering attached to a torsion box in my basement, but when things warm up it goes back to the workbench in my garage.


The wood screws are kinda' neat. I have considered that option. Have you experienced any problems with them binding with humidity changes?

Amazon is an amazing company. I have not run across anything that they can't supply; from a tail light lens for my Toyota Tacoma to my Greek Fisherman's hats.


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

After a buttload of searching for ACME screws online and coming up with more options than I needed, I got impatient and went to HD. Grabbed a couple of 3/4" threaded stock (1' long), a few nuts for the handle (I think they're for turnbuckling), a couple of nuts for the back/base, washers, etc and went to town.

I use this thing more often than I ever imagined I would. Simple. Very useful.


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

I included in second pic "looseness" of the hole which is necessary for the screw to move side to side (they need "wiggle room" when tightening the vise).

Cost to the best of my recollection was about $15.00. Poplar was free.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

autre said:


> After a buttload of searching for ACME screws online and coming up with more options than I needed, I got impatient and went to HD. Grabbed a couple of 3/4" threaded stock (1' long), a few nuts for the handle (I think they're for turnbuckling), a couple of nuts for the back/base, washers, etc and went to town.
> 
> I use this thing more often than I ever imagined I would. Simple. Very useful.


Tuesday, I was in my shop and takin' a break, looking at my pipe clamps. They're not acme thread and ya' can put all the pressure you would ever want with them! I think ya' got someting here. Thanks


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

*Correction*

Hope you read this before you go to any trouble.

The screw stock I got is 5/8 inch. Not 3/4". Really sorry about that. 

I hope you see this before you get all the way to HD and find they don't have 3/4". I don't know if they do or not, probably do, but 3/4 actually would be a bit much I think anyways.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

autre said:


> Hope you read this before you go to any trouble.
> 
> The screw stock I got is 5/8 inch. Not 3/4". Really sorry about that.
> 
> I hope you see this before you get all the way to HD and find they don't have 3/4". I don't know if they do or not, probably do, but 3/4 actually would be a bit much I think anyways.


A side note, if you have a local Tractor Supply Co I find they are far cheaper for that type of hardware and typically have a better selection.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for the info folks. I really think half inch would work. If you look at pipe clamps, they are more like 1/4 or 3/8 but I suspect they are a higher quality steel than All-thread so I would definately go a bit bigger.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Made one today. Not sure it's quite to spec though! LOL


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Shop Dad said:


> Made one today. Not sure it's quite to spec though! LOL


Same concept!! Looks like it works. 

I have a couple of those Rockler clamps and a couple of Jorgensons. I don't know how yours work, but my Jorgensons are much smoother operating.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Got the Rocklers on super sale with free shipping. Have some bigger Jorgs given to me but ply used them once so far. I'll have to give them more of a try.


----------



## HandToolGuy (Dec 10, 2011)

Wrangler said:


> The wood screws are kinda' neat. I have considered that option. Have you experienced any problems with them binding with humidity changes?
> 
> Amazon is an amazing company. I have not run across anything that they can't supply; from a tail light lens for my Toyota Tacoma to my Greek Fisherman's hats.


The wood screws do not seem to bind. I use it inside during the winter, tho'


----------



## HandToolGuy (Dec 10, 2011)

Shop Dad said:


> Made one today. Not sure it's quite to spec though! LOL


Wow! Thinking outside the box! Cut some dovetails and tell us how well that rig works 4U.


----------

